# Chautauqua lake walleye



## Bill Lee (Mar 12, 2016)

I will be heading to lake chautauqua with the family an i am looking for a couple spots to catch some walleye. First time going to the lake any suggestions would help.


----------



## wasserwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

Bill Lee said:


> I will be heading to lake chautauqua with the family an i am looking for a couple spots to catch some walleye. First time going to the lake any suggestions would help.


I dont' fish for walleye but I can tell you guys in my camp are catching them trolling small cranks right along the weed edges ( slow ) in eves 11-14' FOW, other guys are jigging vibees anywhere from 25-33' FOW. Sorry i don't have specific areas they are doing this other then North end but this is what they are telling me. Hope that helps


----------



## Bill Lee (Mar 12, 2016)

wasserwolf said:


> I dont' fish for walleye but I can tell you guys in my camp are catching them trolling small cranks right along the weed edges ( slow ) in eves 11-14' FOW, other guys are jigging vibees anywhere from 25-33' FOW. Sorry i don't have specific areas they are doing this other then North end but this is what they are telling me. Hope that helps


Thank you any info will help!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bill Lee said:


> I will be heading to lake chautauqua with the family an i am looking for a couple spots to catch some walleye. First time going to the lake any suggestions would help.


I'll check when I get home but I probably have an extra Hot Spot fishing map to sell.


----------



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

We fished for eyes there and did really well back in the hay day of eye fishing on the lake in the 90’s. I would recommend just as stated above small cranks trolled slow in the evening was always best. Recommend hot n tots. Try the bay on the east side just north of where the old ferry goes to the casino. Start there and work the weed edge up to long point and back. Good luck!


----------

